# Sekonda 18 Jewels Pocket Watch



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Is this pocket watch worth getting fixed it winds up but doesnâ€™t go.

It is a Sekonda 18 Jewels with USSR on the bottom of the face.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Those were only cheap when new. I have 2 but you can pick them up easy on the bay. If itâ€™s special to you get it fixed but you may well pay more than the value of the watch. IMO.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Those were only cheap when new. I have 2 but you can pick them up easy on the bay. If itâ€™s special to you get it fixed but you may well pay more than the value of the watch. IMO.


Thanks for that, I'll bin it then.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Neither the movement or case are in any way remarkable. Movement will be a Molnija 3602 - cheap and robust but only worth repairing if it has sentimental value.

Rather than bin it why not offer it for price of postage to one of the forum's 'tinkerers'

Julian (L)


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Julian Latham said:


> Neither the movement or case are in any way remarkable. Movement will be a Molnija 3602 - cheap and robust but only worth repairing if it has sentimental value.
> 
> Rather than bin it why not offer it for price of postage to one of the forum's 'tinkerers'
> 
> Julian (L)


Ok I'll do that then, thanks.


----------

